# tour de force - 250 L



## etrarkia (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello,

I'm not so expirience like other members, this is my first try of planted tank (created in May this year), for now it looks like this:





































I don't use any substrate,
have DIY CO2,
4 x 50w halogen and 1 x 18w aquarelle and 1 x 30w osram daylight,
still have too many fishes, but I'm working on it.

Any suggestions?

Thanks
Etrarkia


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

i think the driftwoods looks odd. maybe moving it a little to the side and growing a denser stem plant would make it look nicer (covering the spot under the bulge)? be warned, this is advice from a noob. maybe im blind, but did you say the size of the tank? do you dose ferts? i think it's also a good idea to get better substrate?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

It could just be the camera but it looks like 3/4 of all your light is focused only in the dead center of the tank. As for the wood, try moving it further back in the tank. The twigs look like they just about rubbing the front glass.


----------



## etrarkia (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for comments.

Dimensions: 100 x 50 x 50 cm
I use Sera Florane, when I'm changing water, I give a full dose. Other days I give only a coule of drops everyday.

About the light...mikenas102, you're right. At the momment, I'm working on timpan and shelf, light is just temporary there, so that's why I have dead corners.

Yes, I'll try to move back twigs, I tought the same. 
As I said, I'm beginner and I'm here to learn, so thank you all, I'm learning every day something new.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

the name of your tank means your are french too 

good beginning ^^


----------



## etrarkia (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not French, I'm Serb 
I should edit my profile.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

ah ok, excuse me ^^
the name of your tank is frensh ... so I conclude that you are french 

About your tank, I think you need to plant more the left side


----------



## etrarkia (Oct 11, 2007)

Everything is fine 

Name was taken from one song (At The Drive-In) so that's confusion.

Thanks for comments, left side is going to be planted as soon as I buy new lighting.


----------



## etrarkia (Oct 11, 2007)

I've made some changes with driftwood.
Also, plants are grownig fine and it should fit well soon in unplanted places.


----------



## etrarkia (Oct 11, 2007)

Update:


----------



## etrarkia (Oct 11, 2007)

After 7 moths...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like it shaped up nicely. My favorite px is the first one in post 10. I like the variance of leaf shape in that one. Looks like it's time to do a serious trim!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree with Tex Gal, my favorite pic was the first one in post 10 as well. I love the color and texture you had there. You currently have a nice, healthy jungle, but I miss the impact the stem plants created.


----------



## etrarkia (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks.

Yeah, I know that it looks too.... flat and without many contrasts. I'll try to add some other "colors" inside.


----------



## etrarkia (Oct 11, 2007)

Update.
This is how it looks after every 2-week when I change a water, cut the plants and rest.


----------

